# MB defekt: Neues MB eingebaut: kein Bild



## MC-René (24. Februar 2009)

Huhu...

Nachdem ein Spannungswandler und der danebenliegende Widerstand von meinem Mainboard abgeraucht sind, habe ich das Mainboard getauscht.

Intel DG31PR
Prozzi (noch der alte): Pentium D (820) 

Nach dem einschalten laufen die Lüfter an, die LW lassen sich öffnen, aber es kommt kein beep und kein bild... (Ich glaub beep, hat das Mainboard nicht + der PC hat auch keinen LS)...

Also ich das Teil nach und nach "nackig" gemacht...

Immer nur o.g. erscheinung...

Letztendlich ist nur noch das MB (mit onboard VGA) + das Netzteil dran, aber es tut sich nix...

Hats evtl. auch den Prozzi gekostet? Hab leider keinen zum testen da!

Hilfäää...


----------



## Kai008 (24. Februar 2009)

Du könntest natürlich auch ein Foto machen, dass wir einen kleinen Überblick haben. Hast du, falls du kein µATX hast, daran gedacht den 4-poligen 12V zu verbinden?


----------



## MC-René (25. Februar 2009)

Es ist ein µATX; jedoch den zusätzlichen 4pol. 12V Stecker habe ich korrekt aufgesteckt... (Steckplatz in der Nähe der CPU, ist ja auch entsprechend beschriftet)...

Ist nicht das erste MB das ich einbau... aber das erste das Mucken macht, bzw. ich glaube (hoffe jedoch nicht), dass der Prozzi hinüber ist...

Äusserlich hat man dem Prozzi nix angesehen...

Hmmm!?


----------



## R1c0 (25. Februar 2009)

Möglich wäre noch, daß ein RAM defekt ist. Solche Erscheinungen wie du sie beschrieben hast treten meist auf wenn ein defekter RAM eingebaut ist


----------



## MC-René (25. Februar 2009)

Aber es müsste doch zumindest eine Reaktion kommen, wenn gar kein Ram drinne steckt...

So á la: "No Ram detected"

oder so...

Aber es bleibt dunkel!

:-(


----------



## R1c0 (25. Februar 2009)

MC-René hat gesagt.:


> Aber es müsste doch zumindest eine Reaktion kommen, wenn gar kein Ram drinne steckt...
> 
> So á la: "No Ram detected"
> 
> ...


Nee, na eben nicht 
Probier mal dein CMOS zu resetten.
Dafür musst du die Baterie auf deinem Motherboard herrausnehem, oder noch besser -> den BIOS-Jumper entfernen. Wie das geht kannst Du im Handbuch nachschauen LINK (unter "Technische Dokumente" kannst du es downloaden falls du es nicht hast, ab Seite 52 wird es beschrieben  )
Gut zu wissen wäre auch was du für ein RAM eingebaut hast (wieviel GB, welche Taktung).


----------



## MC-René (25. Februar 2009)

CMOS Reset bei einem nagelneuen MB!?

Ich hab 2 Ram Riegel... 2x512MB - 667Mhz

Ich habs mit beiden probiert und mit jedem einzelnen...
Und anschließend auch gar kein RAM installiert und gestartet... 

Trotzdem gehts nicht...!


----------



## R1c0 (25. Februar 2009)

Hm...ok...das das Board Nagelneu ist muss ich irgenwie überlesen haben ... Entschuldigung 

Laut der Spezifikationen zu deinem Board sind die "Pentium D"- Prozessoren nicht kompatible mit diesem Mainboard !

Compatible Mainboards for Pentium D

Compatible Processors for Intel DG31PR

Möglich das es doch der CPU ist !

Meiner Meinung nach ist er aber nicht defekt, falls doch dürfte beim einschalten des Rechners eigentlich garnichts passieren.


----------



## MC-René (25. Februar 2009)

Das wäre sehr ärgerlich... 

Hab mich auf die Beschreibung des Händlers verlassen:

Intel Mainboard DG31PR 
S775, Intel G31 Express / Intel ICH7, µATX, Soundkarte - 5.1 Channel Surround, SATA, USB2, GLAN, VGA, FSB1333  
Art-Nr. 11800350  
Hersteller Nr. BOXDG31PR  
Beschreibung - Sockel 775
- FSB1333
- Chipsatz: Intel G31 Express / Intel ICH7
- 8 x USB 2.0
- Steckplätze: 1 x PCIe x1, 1 x PCIe x16, 2 x PCI (32 Bit)
- Storage Controller: ATA-133, Serial ATA-300 
- Sound onboard 
- VGA onbaord
- LAN: 10/100/1000 Mbits/sec

Speicherstandards:

- DDR2-667 (PC2-5300) 
- DDR2-800 (PC2-6400) 


Prozessor:

- Intel® Core 2 Extreme X6800 und QX6700-QX9650
- Intel® Core 2 Quad Q6600-Q9550
- Intel® Core 2 Duo E4300-E6850
*- Intel® Pentium® D 820-960*
- Intel® Pentium® Dual Core E2140-E2220
- Intel® Pentium® 4 Extreme Edition 3,73 GHz
- Intel® Pentium® 4 520-672
- Intel® Celeron® Dual Core E1200-E1300
- Intel® Celeron® 420-460


----------



## R1c0 (25. Februar 2009)

Also wenn man nach der CPU-Supportlist von Intel geht, sind das schlichtweg falsche Angaben die dieser Händler gemacht hat. Es werden im übrigen auch keine Pentium 4 Prozessoren von diesem Board unterstützt.

Allerdings kann es sein das der CPU-Support durch ein BIOS-Update erweitert wurde. Es kann sein das auf dein MB noch kein aktuelles BIOS-Update aufgespielt wurde.

An deiner stelle würde ich mal bei deinem Händler nachfragen, evtl. kann (muss?) er kostenfrei das MB testen !

Ich empfehle Dir auch, falls du zu deinem Händler gehst, die CPU-Supportlist (siehe weiter oben) auszudrucken und mit zu deinem Händler zu nehmen 

Falls es ein Onlinehändler war, würde ich den Support kontaktieren


----------



## MC-René (25. Februar 2009)

Also Du meinst die Symptome sprechen für eine nicht unterstützte CPU...

Ich dachte das BIOS meldet sich dann irgendwie:

"CPU NOT SUPPORTED !" oder so...

Werd mal zum Händler gehen...

ASUS P5KPL hat er auch noch; lt. Ausus wird der Pentium D unterstzützt...

Sollte er ja eigentlich tauschen...


Oder doch die CPU kaputt!?


----------



## R1c0 (25. Februar 2009)

Wenn die CPU deffect wär, dann würde der Rechner garnicht angehen...schliesslich ist die CPU das Herzstück..Du würdest dich ja auch nicht mehr bewegen wenn man dir dein Herz rausnimment...nech 

Nein ich denk die CPU ist nicht defekt, kann nur nicht korrekt vom Chipsatz angesprochen werden (kann ich aber nicht 100%tig Garantieren), drum wahrscheinlich auch keine Ausgaben auf dem Monitor..wer soll die auch berechnen wenn nicht die CPU ? 

*Nachtrag:*

Ich hab auch nochmal bei anderen Hardwareversandhäuser nachgeschaut. Bei jedem wird angegeben das nur "Intel Core Duo, Core 2 Duo, Quadcore und Celeron 400" unterstützt werden


----------



## MC-René (25. Februar 2009)

> drum wahrscheinlich auch keine Ausgaben auf dem Monitor..wer soll die auch berechnen wenn nicht die CPU ?



Daher dachte ich ja an die CPU... 

<WITZ AN>


> Du würdest dich ja auch nicht mehr bewegen wenn man dir dein Herz rausnimment...



Doch... denn ich habe die Kraft der zwei Herzen... Mein Server übrigens auch! (2x XEON)
 

<WITZ AUS>


----------



## Raubkopierer (25. Februar 2009)

Hast du einmal mit einem anderen Monitor gegen getestet? Mein TFT sprang ab und zu nicht an bis schließlich die Hintergrundbeleuchtung komplett den Dienst quittierte.
Eine weitere Fehlerquelle können oxidierte Kontakte an der Grafikkarte oder dem PCI-E/AGP Port sein.

Und nun noch die Portion Aberglauben: Netzteil vom Strom trennen, mehrfach den Powerknopf drücken und dann schauen ob der PC wieder läuft (natürlich nachdem man ihn wieder mit dem Stromnetz verbunden und eingeschalten hat).


----------



## MC-René (25. Februar 2009)

> Hast du einmal mit einem anderen Monitor gegen getestet? Mein TFT sprang ab und zu nicht an bis schließlich die Hintergrundbeleuchtung komplett den Dienst quittierte.
> Eine weitere Fehlerquelle können oxidierte Kontakte an der Grafikkarte oder dem PCI-E/AGP Port sein.



Kann ich ausschließen!



> Und nun noch die Portion Aberglauben: Netzteil vom Strom trennen, mehrfach den Powerknopf drücken und dann schauen ob der PC wieder läuft (natürlich nachdem man ihn wieder mit dem Stromnetz verbunden und eingeschalten hat).



Hab ich schon probiert...   

Ich hab jetzt das Asus Board und werd das später mal probieren und berichten...

;-)


----------



## MC-René (25. Februar 2009)

Also aktueller Stand:

MB Intel DG31PR noch eingebaut; 

und uuups:

festgestellt, dass der 4pol. Stecker der CPU aufgrund meiner Kabelbindereuphorie zu fest gezurrt war und leicht rausgerutscht ist...

Probiert + Start... funktioniert...

Aber:

Der Ram war auch zerschossen... funktioniert nämlich in keinem meiner PC's mehr korrekt!

Noch was: Das Intel Board hat den Prozzi korrekt erkannt... mal abwarten wie langs geht...

Danke erstmal an alle


----------

